# Mail : Boîte de réception (lecture seule)



## vangogh (18 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai deux comptes POP (ancien et nouveau FAI ce dernier depuis 5 mois). J'envoie et reçois les messages sans problèmes mais depuis hier je ne peux plus les supprimer ou les glisser dans les dossiers car je suis en lecture seule ! Quelle est la solution merci de votre aide !

Imac sous Tiger


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2010)

bonjour
faire les classiques expliqués dans des dizaines de sujets

soit refaire la plist Mail

soit refaire indexation et virer les caches Mail

( c'est sans doute la plist)

et si ca ne suffit pas on verra


----------



## vangogh (19 Mai 2010)

Merci c'était bien la plist !

Tout est en ordre ! 1er (petit) problème sur Mac depuis que j'ai cet Imac PPC G5.


----------

